# Bladder control post-castration surgery



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I had Sprout neutered on Thursday (the 26th), he's 8 months old. Anyway today, Saturday the 28th, he started peeing all over the house and needing to go outside every hour or more. He is completely housetrained (except if we leave him out of his crate and free to roam the house all night, he will pee by the door in the morning if we don't get up early enough...).

I phoned the vet and they told me to take him in on Monday morning, which I'm planning to do. I was wondering, though, if any of you had experienced this? I'm hoping its normal??

Thanks!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Usually post anesthesia polyuria happens much sooner than what he's displaying in my experience. Normally, depending on the anesthesia used, dogs will urinate more frequently to excrete the drugs from the body. I know mine always urinated much more often for a day or two afterward.

In his case, since it started two days post surgery, I would definately bring him in Monday. Did you have any pre-surgical bloodwork done to check kidney and liver function? Was he groggy yesterday or fairly normal? I wonder if he's just metabolising more slowly than some. 

Is he eating and drinking ok?


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Usually post anesthesia polyuria happens much sooner than what he's displaying in my experience. Normally, depending on the anesthesia used, dogs will urinate more frequently to excrete the drugs from the body. I know mine always urinated much more often for a day or two afterward.
> 
> In his case, since it started two days post surgery, I would definately bring him in Monday. Did you have any pre-surgical bloodwork done to check kidney and liver function? Was he groggy yesterday or fairly normal? I wonder if he's just metabolising more slowly than some.
> 
> Is he eating and drinking ok?


Thanks Borderkelpie. The vet didn't tell me about polyuria, but I'm hoping that is all it is. I didn't have any bloodwork done as the vet indicated this should only be done for sick or older dogs. He was pretty normal yesterday, although sleeping more than normal, but I assumed that was due to the surgery. Also, his pee was clearer than usual.

I crated him last night and he didn't pee in the crate (thank heavens) and this morning his energy level seems to be up a bit. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, good to hear (read?) that he seems to be doing better. Sounds as if he's just clearing his system.
Never hurts to have him checked out, though. Just for fun, you may want to try to catch a urine sample when you bring him in. A fresh, first thing in the morning sample would be great. 
Let us know what the vet says, ok?
Best wishes!


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks so much . I took him to the vet yesterday morning with a sample of his urine. They tested it, and there was no infection showing, but it did show crystals...

So, I decided to wait a few days to see if things get better on their own. I don't want to give him antibiotics unless he absolutely _needs_ them.

We did have one abnormal accident yesterday, but it was only one (down from 3 on Saturday and Sunday). Fingers Crossed!!!

Thanks again...

Laura.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Certain drugs cause crystals to be excerted in the urine. Did the vet tell you what kind of crystals they were? 

''_The administration of large parenteral doses of ampicillin can result in the drug precipitating out as masses of long, thin colorless needles in acid urine. Other drugs can occasionally result in the formation of crystals if administered in very large doses._" taken from A Handbook of Routine Urinalysis by Sister Laurine Graff

(yes, I'm a nerd lol)


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Certain drugs cause crystals to be excerted in the urine. Did the vet tell you what kind of crystals they were?
> 
> ''_The administration of large parenteral doses of ampicillin can result in the drug precipitating out as masses of long, thin colorless needles in acid urine. Other drugs can occasionally result in the formation of crystals if administered in very large doses._" taken from A Handbook of Routine Urinalysis by Sister Laurine Graff
> 
> (yes, I'm a nerd lol)


Hi BorderKelpie,
She didn't indicate what type of crystals they were, unfortunately. Thanks for this information! I'm wondering if having crystals in urine would make urinating uncomfortable? If that's the case, maybe he was holding it to prevent discomfort/pain, and then losing control of his bladder because he was holding it so long?

He does seem to be a lot better today, no accidents yet. And no accidents in the crate last night.

Nerds are awesome by the way . I consider myself a nerd as well hehe, but unfortunately not a medical nerd (i wish!).


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

. I spoke too soon. Just had a huge accident. Clearly it was not his fault. He was squatting and it came out as he was playing with his blanket. [Once he learned how to lift his leg to pee he has never once squatted] 

The only thing I can think is that it must be a UTI... ugh...


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Since the urinalysis came back with crystals and no bacteria, I would up his water intake by watering down his food for a few days. This should make urinating more comfortable, because the concentration of crystals will be lower, and he should urinate less. It should also prevent uti and stones from forming because of the dilution and flushing of the bladder. 

I'm no vet but Bambi has dealt with a couple uti's w/crystals, the first being very serious and long. Unfortunately my vet didn't tell me any of this but did tell me that it was ok to give her water with her food. 

Antibiotics for crystals alone is odd to me, I would think they would prescribe the science diet for crystals.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank-you catsaqqara. I added a lot of water to his food yesterday and there were no further accidents. He also had no problem going when I took him outside. Previously he'd whine to go outside, but then wouldn't go, until it all came out in an accident. So perhaps the increased water intake is helping. Hopefully.

I feed him Acana small breed puppy, and I've only heard nasty things about Science Diet, but maybe this is what he needs? I also might see about getting him some cranberry supplements. I'm going to pick up the prescription, but I won't give it to him until I see things getting worse than they are now. I'd much rather not give him any more antibiotics (he had a urine infection for over a month when he was 4 months old).

Thanks for your help!! I just hate seeing or thinking my baby is in pain .
Laura.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Please don't feed Science Diet. I am (also) a vet tech. I finally, finally got my vet to quit selling it. Now he carries the prescription Purina - ugg! It's start, though.

I have had great luck in the past with a suppliment called Bladder Control. Seems like I got it a PetsMart. I have used it in males and females with great results. I use it in conjunction with meds for UTI. Seems to help make the poor babies a bit more comfortable. 

I'm planning on trying it on a little girl I have now for spay incontinence. 

Nutri-Vet Bladder Control Supplement for Dogs | PetFoodDirect

_proud to be a nerd -now. Not so much in high school, though lol_


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

THANKS!!

Just wanted to update that the problem seems to have cleared up on its own. I'm so relieved. I really appreciate the support on this thread. Thanks again .


----------

